# Bahrain’s strategic importance



## GAP (16 Feb 2011)

Bahrain’s strategic importance
http://news.nationalpost.com/photo_gallery/graphic-bahrains-strategic-importance/

After the jump, Bahrain’s unique position in the Persian Gulf, and what role the country could play in unrest in the Middle East.

Thousands of protesters march to Bahrain capital

Thousands of Shi’ite protesters marched into the capital of Bahrain on Tuesday after a man was killed in clashes between police and mourners at a funeral for a demonstrater shot dead at an earlier anti-government rally.

Goodspeed Analysis: Unrest in Bahrain could threaten key U.S. military outpost

Could the tiny Persian Gulf island state of Bahrain be the next U.S. diplomatic domino to fall in a rapidly changing Middle East? As riot police in Bahrain attacked hundreds of pro-democracy demonstrators with tear gas, rubber bullets and concussion grenades, U.S. strategic interests in the Gulf appeared poised to receive yet another battering from the revolutionary wave that is sweeping the Arab world.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Feb 2011)

More on Bahrain's strategic importance to the US Navy in this other thread:

"US Navy eyes Bahrain during political unrest"


----------

